# Foster and adoptive parents: Finding Dory WARNING!



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Sharing what was shared with me:

A good FYI for all foster/adoptive/kinship care families - this came from a friend of a friend about the "Finding Dory" movie. 

-----
WARNING! Before seeing Finding Dory, all foster/adoptive parents should preview the movie first! We thought our teenage bio kids & 9 yr.-old adopted son (we've had him for 4+ yrs) could see it without us previewing it. Our kids sat in the row in front of us. Halfway through the movie, our 100 lb., very tall son, got up and came and sat on my lap for the duration of the movie. Dory has childhood flashbacks throughout the movie as she seeks to find her birth parents. The movie deals with multiple levels of abandonment and loss. While the ending is sweet as she is reunited with her birth parents & we realize her birth parents were looking for her too, there are elements of the ending that can have detrimental results for our adopted kids. 1) It was Dory's forgetfulness that caused her to be separated from her parents.... basically, her separation was her fault. 2) Her birth parents were physically, emotionally, & mentally stable and ACTIVELY seeking for her. This is not the case for MOST of our tender-hearted kiddos. This birth parent 'fairytale image' can create a false image in their forming minds. 3) At the end of the movie, once Dory, Marlin & Nemo find Dory's birth parents, they ALL (including the birth parents) travel back together to Dory & Nemo's home and all live TOGETHER Happily Ever After. Some young foster/adopted kids might think that is the end goal. 
So, bottom line... preview the movie first & evaluate for each child. There are some heavy topics brought up in the movie that are difficult for every foster/adopted child to deal with even at older ages, so don't think this cute Disney movie is for everyone.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing Arrows I never would have known. This wouldn't go down well for our children we will steer clear. Yey way to go movie makers, yet again!!!!


----------

